# we want to stick it in ourselves again......



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

This tankless heater is from Rheem and is only about a year and a half old... installed by a hack ...and now it has broken down and no one wants to fool with it so they got their hearts set on another one.....

the room is set up perfect for either a 75 gallon power vent or a 50 power vent but they still want to try another tankless.....:blink:.


Saw that Ben was there yesterday so I am gonna give the the ben price for that tankless heater...............:laughing::laughing:


I cant for the life of me just up-load a picture without it becoming an hour drama

https://picasaweb.google.com/113581...key=Gv1sRgCNStiLDB68uRpAE#6249442268454795362







>


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have had good luck so far with the takagi units......dam just jinxed myself...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I cant for the life of me just up-load a picture without it becoming an hour drama


Loaded it for you..... (the link took me to this pic)


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Now that's quality.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Switched from Eternal to Navien last year and customers are happy as always. The big Navien seems to put out a lot of hot water.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Switched from Eternal to Navien last year and customers are happy as always. The big Navien seems to put out a lot of hot water.



I quoted him a big navien for 3500 installed....
and he has decided to try to get this pig repaired....

I quoted him a 75 gallon Rheem power vent with a 12 year tank warranty for 2900 and he about choked on it.....

by the way ,,, his name is shaib patel....:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I quoted him a big navien for 3500 installed....
> and he has decided to try to get this pig repaired....
> 
> I quoted him a 75 gallon Rheem power vent with a 12 year tank warranty for 2900 and he about choked on it.....
> ...


While he's choking the hack installed tankless is laughing at him. Plumbing doesn't give a #hit about someone's budget or perception of cost.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I quoted him a big navien for 3500 installed....
> and he has decided to try to get this pig repaired....
> 
> I quoted him a 75 gallon Rheem power vent with a 12 year tank warranty for 2900 and he about choked on it.....
> ...


These Indians will not pay for the quality work,just the way it is,better off to never fool with these idiots:yes::laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> These Indians will not pay for the quality work,just the way it is,better off to never fool with these idiots:yes::laughing:


Correct. I just accept it as exactly that, it's just the way it is.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

You should have bid $4500.00 and $3900.00 respectively and let him "haggle" you down to your original price, works every time :thumbsup:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's too high I need a discount. Lol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PLUMB TIME said:


> You should have bid $4500.00 and $3900.00 respectively and let him "haggle" you down to your original price, works every time :thumbsup:


Now this man understands how to handle the patels in this world,this is the only way to deal with these idiots :yes::yes::yes:


----------

